# bewertung von logo



## das_element (28. August 2005)

hi,
ich habe hier ein logo gemacht, das für ein modelabel sein soll.
1. wie gefällt euch der name?
2. kann man die schrift einigermaßen gut lesen, wenn man den namen nicht weiß?
3. wie gefällt der font (btw. wurde per hand gemalt [in paint *in deckung geh*] )
4. welche der drei versionen gefällt euch am besten?

mfg
stefan


----------



## Mamphil (28. August 2005)

1.) Es gibt schon "REELL" - da ist "REBEL" ziemlich nahe dran...
2.) Nein.
3.) xy%&§! (nicht wirklich gut)
4.) gar keine, am ehesten noch die dritte - ich würde aber auf alle Fälle noch beim R und B die Ecken der "Rundungen" abrunden.

Bitte poste deinen nächsten Entwurf in angenehmeren Farben - dieses dicke Schwarz auf Weiß flimmert ein wenig und ist unangenehm anzusehen.

Mamphil


----------



## das_element (28. August 2005)

ok...

vernichtendes ergebnis  

hmm
naja
vllt irgendwelche vorschläge .... oder so?


----------



## rundes kipfal (28. August 2005)

Tut mir leid, aber ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schrecklich.

 Man kann es auch kaum lesen, von da her ist es nicht einmal eine Geschmacksfrage.


 Das Label soll wahrscheinlich eher junge, nicht wirklich elegante (was nicht negativ gemeint ist) Menschen ansprechen oder? Das schließe ich jetzt einfach mal aus dem Namen.
 Für so etwas ist so eine "computermäßige" Schrift meiner Meinung sowieso nicht wirklich geeignet. Hier würde eine etwas chaotischer Font sicher besser passen.


----------



## ShadowMan (29. August 2005)

Versuchs doch mal einfach! Meist reicht es schon, wenn du Arial verwendest, daran dann ein wenig verändert und schon hast du deine Schriftmarke. So könnte man es jedenfalls als Anfänger gut angehen, ohne droßartig was falsch zu machen, denn deine Schriftarten find ich ebenfalls grausam, so leid es mir tut. Klar, es soll wohl stylisch aussehen, aber ich finde schlicht ist extrem stylisch und genau dahin geht glücklicherweise der Trend.
Und wenn nicht schlicht, dann doch bitte lesbar. Mach doch einfach mal den Test mit Freunden! Kann man sich das Logo gut merken? (wahrscheinlich nicht) Ist es von weitem lesbar? Ist es überhaupt lesbar? Ist es eindeutig? usw.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## das_element (29. August 2005)

ok
danke für eure kritik
werd mich nommal dranmachen...
und vllt nochmal was schicken
also dranbleiben


----------



## das_element (29. August 2005)

so hier sind noch mal ein paar standart fonts
eigentlich nix groß geändert
sagt mir welcher am besten gefällt
den namen muss ich auch noch ändern, weils einigen leuten hier ja ned passt 

mfg
stefan


----------



## aardvark (29. August 2005)

Hi, mach's mal so...

nimm dir den Google und such mal nach "rebel" (und "logo")
schau dir die diversen ergebnisse an und lass dich inspirieren.
so zum beispiel


----------



## rundes kipfal (29. August 2005)

Sieht alles irgendwie zu edel aus.

Eventuell noch die vorletzte Font, wenn Sie denn zum CI der Firma passt.


----------

